# Good diet?



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I was talking to someone who used to breed mice and they told me their diet that they used. 
I think they were some happy/spoiled mice  What do you think?

"-Blocks of Horse feed (all natural, all grains)
- whole wheat pasta (dry)
- dry brown rice (not instant)
- dry lentils & split peas
- whole wheat bread (soft or toasted, no butter)
- fresh fruit (strawberries, bananas, oranges, melons, grapes, apples, etc)
- fresh veggies (all sorts of greens, some romaine lettuce [usually just in the summer to help them stay hydrated], squash, broccoli, cauliflower, carrots, peas, corn on the cob, cucumber, tomatoes, etc)
- frozen veggies/fruit if there is nothing in season (or if you are in a real bind, get some salt/sugar free baby food)
- they also got cooked bones with meat on it once per week or two (chicken bones, steak bones, pork chop, etc, with a bit of meat on it, but mainly bone)
- cooked eggs (mine loved scrambled)
- yogurt or pudding as a rare treat
- fresh meat (meaning mealworms, crickets or feeder fish)
- for a big treat I would mix up peanut butter and bird seed, slather it on Popsicle sticks and hang up for them
- nuts in the shell (peanuts, walnuts, etc...the hard shelled nuts I crack a bit first)
- cooked pasta with no butter (they love spaghetti and slurping it, lol!)
- for the summer, I like to freeze bits of fruit in ice cubes, then drop in a few into the tanks for them (they love sleeping in the cubes, eating them and then discovering the treat inside!)
- if it's really hot, I freeze large margarine tubs of water, and give them the blocks to cool off their tanks (like a cool air humidifier) "


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Orange, and other citrus fruits, shouldn't be given to rodents generally speaking.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

If you are only working with unknown pet store lines you should be careful with peanut butter and nuts in the shells due to peanut and protein allergies.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I was iffy about the citrus fruits, but they said they never had a problem with feeding it.
Compared to what I feed,this is a long list,lol


----------

